

Zappos sells shit product $100k - gsdean
http://www.zappos.com/zappos-com-gear-sh-t-product

======
soupboy
For those searching for context -
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2427470,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2427470,00.asp)

